# Half bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Flatties, flatties and more flatties were on the menu today. Oh did I mention there were flatties caught? A boat load of shohties were caught. Minnows and the ole ham & egg trick were the baits of choice. My brother Rebbel Dogg his wife Nicole and his son Nicholas joined Boss Dogg and I today. Nicholas caught a small sea bass, Rebbel Dogg caught some shorties as did I and boss dog caught a snapper blue. But just before packing it up I caught a nice 18 1/2 inch 2 lber. DINNIER!!!!! We had a blast. Lost the breaks on the war wagon on the way home. Split a break line on the drivers side rear. made it home safe. Here are the pics.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Here are the pics of my brother Rebbel Dogg and his son*

We really had a blast today.


----------



## bud (Aug 11, 2008)

:fishing:thanks Ruddedog 4 da pics of the boy.

rebeldog and boy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anytime my brother. welcome to the family.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

That's great!! Nothing better than cathing fish with the kids!

Congrats on the keeper!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ya oughta give me a shout some time, you could join us if ya want.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

I won't be in WW Crest until next weekend (8/22), I'll also be there Labor Day weekend.

I'm always up for soaking a line!!! 

Let's pick a spot!


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

*Gettin ' Buggy*

dogg, I've fished that toll bridge, and I don't know how you put up with the green flies.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey emptyhook, first welcome to the family. I think you are thinikn about the toll bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest. The green heads do get bad sometimes. The nats at the half bridge get out of control sometimes. if ya have a good breeze you are ok, if not, load up on the Off.


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

true dogg, true. it was the toll bridge where the greenheads were bad


----------

